# Water resistant/proof electrical work?



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

I work for a company where the room is power washed with water and needs a light in it. What is the best way to go about this? Will compression couplings be enough to keep water out?


----------



## Industrialsparky (Jul 10, 2012)

Run liquid tite


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Would EMT with compression couplings work?


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

henderson14 said:


> Would EMT with compression couplings work?


i would not run emt in a washdown area at all. compression couplings wont do you any good when the emt is rusting through. use pvc or rigid and vapor tight fixtures


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

PVC with car flex where required. Vapor Tight flour when you need light.


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

Why not PVC with FSC boxes? That's how we used to do the hog barns.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I do a lot of work in wash-down areas at the local fish plants. It's almost exclusively PVC with carflex. Weatherproof covers for everything. It's basically like installing stuff outside. Here though we have to use stainless steel for any hardware (panels, boxes, screws, etc) because the proximity to salt water eats anything else in very short time. EMT with compression couplings won't cut it.

I would be sure to stick a drain fitting in the run somewhere too because no matter how hard you try, something will fill up with water.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

The hog barns we do are always pvc and weatherproof. Only place is the mechanical room, even though we still use the same covers and such because that's what's on the jobsite.


----------

